# ' You Broke My Heart': Details Released Of Pastor's Killing In Memphis Area



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 8, 2019)

☰



*Police: Woman screamed ‘You broke my heart’ while shooting pastor, wife*

Eryn Taylor and Bridget Chapman
3 hours ago
_






Latoshia Daniels and Brodes Perry


COLLIERVILLE, Tenn. — New details are emerging about the woman connected to the slaying of a Memphis pastor and injuring his wife at a Collierville apartment complex.






According to police, officers were called to the 1600 block of Elkstone Place on April 4 after receiving calls from residents stating they had heard multiple gunshots and screams._

_
When they arrived they found Brodes Perry, executive pastor at Mississippi Boulevard Christian Church, and his wife suffering from gunshot wounds.


Authorities said the shooter, Latoshia Daniels, was still armed and refused to put down the gun. Officers said they were eventually able to get her into custody.

The female victim told police Daniels showed up at her home unexpectedly the night of the shooting. Having known her from her time living in Little Rock, she  agreed to let her inside the home.

She was escorting Daniels back out when the suspect pulled a handgun and started shooting, screaming “You broke my heart” at the husband, according to a court affidavit.






Both victims were taken to the Regional Medical Center where Brodes Perry later died.

While at the hospital, police said Daniels also attacked an officer. Police said the officer was trying to take her into custody and that’s when she jerked away and shoved him before taking off running. Officers said they had to force her to the ground before they could get her handcuffed.






Daniels was charged with first degree murder, attempt first degree murder, possession of a firearm during the commission of a felony, assault on a police officer and resisting arrest.

_


----------



## Transformer (Apr 8, 2019)

He broke her heart.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2019)

Not enough info.. my heart goes out to the family of this couple.

 Little Rock is almost 200 miles from Memphis. Did she drive all the way up there just to kill him?


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 8, 2019)

I’m glad the wife survived.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 8, 2019)

_The female victim told police *Daniels showed up at her home unexpectedly* the night of the shooting. Having known her from her time living in Little Rock, *she agreed to let her inside the home.*
_
Nope. NOPE. NOPE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 8, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> _The female victim told police *Daniels showed up at her home unexpectedly* the night of the shooting. Having known her from her time living in Little Rock, *she agreed to let her inside the home.*
> _
> Nope. NOPE. NOPE!!!!!!!!!



Lol. Would never go down like that in my house. I haven’t entertained an unexpected guest in at least 12 years.


----------



## Southernbella. (Apr 8, 2019)

Yep, glad the wife made it. Hopefully the pastor was heavily insured.


----------



## [email protected]@ (Apr 8, 2019)

Am I looking at the pictures right? The "mistress"  looks like the wife???
Also, didnt we talk about psycho therapists? They want to help people but be crazy themselves??


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 8, 2019)

[email protected]@ said:


> Am I looking at the pictures right? The "mistress"  looks like the wife???



I just noticed he's wearing the same suit in both pics with the wife and mistress.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 9, 2019)

So he was cheating and the wife was clueless. What was the husband doing while the mistress is walking around the house? 

I am glad the wife survived too.


----------



## dancinstallion (Apr 9, 2019)

I don't see why she had to shoot the wife too. Come shoot who you came here for and spare every one else better yet she should have killed herself..... along with her lover. Murder suicide isn't that how it goes.


----------



## dicapr (Apr 9, 2019)

dancinstallion said:


> So he was cheating and the wife was clueless. What was the husband doing while the mistress is walking around the house?
> 
> I am glad the wife survived too.



It would seem so but might it might not be true. If you are crazy enough to walk into someone’s home to kill over a broken heart you are also crazy enough to think you are in a relationship and you are not. But I’m leaning toward mistress. 

He probably  broke it off and worked things off with the wife and she couldn’t handle it.


----------



## Pat Mahurr (Apr 9, 2019)

Is she the mistress vs. a mentally ill lady with a crush on the pastor?  IDK. 

But now the widow has to recover from her own injuries, mourn her husband’s death AND defend his reputation without hearing his side of the story. I’m really sorry for her loss.


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Apr 9, 2019)

I read this as she’s the mentally ill woman who thought she was in a relationship with the pastor, but who knows.   

It would make more sense that she was the mistress.  Maybe he broke it off with her and went back with the wife.  She shot the wife because she was “standing in the way” of being with her one true love.  Story as old as time.  

She seemed so accomplished on paper, but as is the case with many therapists, she could have used some intensive therapy herself.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 9, 2019)

This will be a SNAPPED episode for sure. Glad the wife survived.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 9, 2019)

Wow I just found his Facebook page and the last post he wrote has over 1000 comments. I can't read them all but they are revealing so much details. I wonder why they can't get the post deleted? It just seems disrespectful to the wife to put his dirt out.


----------



## ElegantPearl17 (Apr 9, 2019)

Always~Wear~Joy said:


> Wow I just found his Facebook page and the last post he wrote has over 1000 comments. I can't read them all but they are revealing so much details. I wonder why they can't get the post deleted? It just seems disrespectful to the wife to put his dirt out.


What were they saying sis?


----------



## Charmingchick1 (Apr 9, 2019)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> What were they saying sis?



I know you weren’t asking me, but basically they were saying he had a pattern of cheating.  The current wife was allegedly the side chick that broke up his first marriage. 

I couldn’t read anymore.  It was just messy.  His brother posted and asked people not to judge and to stop posting.  It’s just a sad, unfortunate mess.  Surely they should be able to get that post closed or change his Facebook settings.


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Apr 9, 2019)

ElegantPearl17 said:


> What were they saying sis?



What  @Charmingchick1 said and I saw that the mistress allegedly had an abortion a few months ago.  Also, many current side chicks and past are messaging their stories to one lady on there and she's sharing the posts but blocking out their names/faces.


----------



## MomofThreeBoys (Apr 9, 2019)

LAWDDDDDD


----------



## Ms. Tarabotti (Apr 9, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> _The female victim told police *Daniels showed up at her home unexpectedly* the night of the shooting. Having known her from her time living in Little Rock, *she agreed to let her inside the home.*
> _
> Nope. NOPE. NOPE!!!!!!!!!



Many pastors and their wives are used to their church members calling them at all hours of the day and night for their 'emergencies'. It's a cause for burnout among pastors, thinking they have to be there every time a church member has an issue. I can see a pastors wife letting someone in at that time of night.



Charmingchick1 said:


> I know you weren’t asking me, but basically they were saying he had a pattern of cheating.  The current wife was allegedly the side chick that broke up his first marriage.
> 
> I couldn’t read anymore.  It was just messy.  His brother posted and asked people not to judge and to stop posting.  It’s just a sad, unfortunate mess.  Surely they should be able to get that post closed or change his Facebook settings.






Always~Wear~Joy said:


> What  @Charmingchick1 said and I saw that the mistress allegedly had an abortion a few months ago.  Also, many current side chicks and past are messaging their stories to one lady on there and she's sharing the posts but blocking out their names/faces.



So he was spreading his 'favors' all around? All it takes is one crazy/angry sidepiece to upset the arrangement.Pastor must have skipped right over Luke 8:17 - 'For all that is secret will eventually be brought into the open, and everything that is concealed will be brought to light and made known to all.'

This is the legacy that he leaves behind.


----------



## Laela (Apr 9, 2019)

Eh??    Well FB can be an unreliable source with rumors and whatnot.. but if bolded is true, I'd  venture  to say it seems she and alleged  mistress may have some premarital rivalry..wife won and mistress stuck around? So wife may not be as innocent as we think 



Charmingchick1 said:


> I know you weren’t asking me, but basically they were saying he had a pattern of cheating.*  The current wife was allegedly the side chick that broke up his first marriage.*
> 
> I couldn’t read anymore.  It was just messy.  His brother posted and asked people not to judge and to stop posting.  It’s just a sad, unfortunate mess.  Surely they should be able to get that post closed or change his Facebook settings.


----------



## chocolat79 (Apr 9, 2019)

I just saw an episode just like this on ID channel except he wasn't a pastor. Everything else was the same. 

I'm also glad the wife survived.  These men messing with these side chicks potentially put their whole families in danger,  SMH.


----------



## Laela (Apr 11, 2019)

So the mistress has entered a Not Guilty plea..I, too, won't be surprised if she claims he had abused her


----------



## cutiepiebabygirl (Apr 12, 2019)

Laela said:


> Not enough info.. my heart goes out to the family of this couple.
> 
> Little Rock is almost 200 miles from Memphis. Did she drive all the way up there just to kill him?



Seems so...Little Rock is about 2.5 hours from here.


----------



## Shimmie (Apr 15, 2019)

This is very sad all around.  I'm glad the wife is alive.  I'm sorry for the family and for the church.  
Looking at his photo, he appears gay.  If that is the case, perhaps he was overcompensating with numerous women as a 'cover'.    There are many men who do that to 'prove' their manhood.  

However, being a fornicator / adulterer is misconceived manhood.  It's stupidity.


----------

